# Cupcakes



## virgo152 (Mar 29, 2008)

well, I found a cupcake recipe after all that talk about the yolk.  It just needs frosting and the cookies are almost ready to go in the oven.  My friends have never tasted any of my cooking so wish me luck tomorrow.


----------



## bigjimbray (Mar 30, 2008)

good  luck


----------



## Bilby (Mar 30, 2008)

Good luck!


----------

